# Scientists Discover Anti-Inflammatory Polyphenols in Apple Peels



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

Scientists Discover Anti-Inflammatory Polyphenols in Apple Peels ScienceDaily (Nov. 30, 2011) ??? Here’s another reason why “an apple a day keeps the doctor away” — according to new research findings published in the Journal of Leukocyte Biology, oral ingestion of apple polyphenols (antioxidants found in apple peels) can suppress T cell activation to prevent colitis [...]
Read More...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 15, 2011)

I eat 2 Fuji's or Ambrosia each day!!


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

i always hated the peels and i would always peel my apples. guess i should start eating them whole


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I eat 2 Fuji's or Ambrosia each day!!



My Faves! But I like all fruits. No homo!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

My favorite apples are macintosh.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gala ftw


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 17, 2011)

I love apples. 

Try 1 apple 
1 cup granola 
2 cups milk 
1 scoop protein powder. 


Good with peanut butter too, as a snack.


----------

